# Happy Holidays from my kids!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Holidays to you all from me and my kids (skin and fur)!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Sometimes I forget that you have 'skin' kids too! They are adorable!

My oldest 'skin' kid is arriving home from San Francisco any minute now :dance: Maybe if I am really good this Christmas my two will actually let me take pictures of them!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> Sometimes I forget that you have 'skin' kids too! They are adorable!
> 
> My oldest 'skin' kid is arriving home from San Francisco any minute now :dance: Maybe if I am really good this Christmas my two will actually let me take pictures of them!


Thank you! I hope you have a great Christmas! :smile:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sweet pictures! Also, I had no idea your BRT was so tall until I see him in relation to your children. 

How much does he weigh? And is he fully grown at this point?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are all adorable. Skin kids, I like that!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Very sweet pictures! Also, I had no idea your BRT was so tall until I see him in relation to your children.
> 
> How much does he weigh? And is he fully grown at this point?


Thank you! :smile:
Duncan is about 20 months old right now, he'll be 2 in April. BRTs can fill out up until about 3 years old. Some finish growing sooner and some later. Duncan weights about 100 pounds right now. I don't think he'll get any taller, but he may fill out more.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Great looking family!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

lol I know I already told you I love these pictures on facebook, but my boyfriend just walked behind me and saw the second picture of Duncan and the kids and said "HOLY SH%#! That dog is HUGE!"


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy holidays to you and your family Sara! We are lucky enough to have a picture of all your kids on display...thanks again for the wonderful card! Next year you should definitely be included in the photo!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas Sara!! All the "kids" are growing up. Can't believe it's been almost 2yrs ago, when we met. My how things have changed!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas. And I was thinking the same thing " that dog is about taller than the kids" well I think he IS your son.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas Sara to you and your family!


----------

